# A Way to help SF Bay Area Rescue



## chezd3 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here is a way you can save and also give to MickaCoo Dove and Pigeon Rescue:


It is very simple if you go online to www.secretsofeden.com and
place an order use the coupon promotion code : ADOPT...... You will save 20% on your order and the company will match that with a 20% donations to MickaCoo Pigeon and dove rescue! Please pass it on and on and on!!!
(I have been using these products for about 2 years and they are great and the company stands behind the products and has great customer service)

Pass it on!
Thank you!

Cheryl
A MickaCoo Volunteer


----------

